# Sorcerer Build



## Flipguitarist (Sep 29, 2019)

Just got my order of sorcerer yesterday and got most of the components but I don’t have any 1N5 and 3N9 capacitors. Are there any alternatives for both or should I just order and wait before finishing the build? Thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 29, 2019)

What are the closest values of capacitors that you have to the ones you need?  If you are eager, you can sub something in close and it will likely work.  You could also install them so they would be easier to remove by not putting them flush on the board so you could more easily remove them.  Then add those cap values to your next order so you can swap them out for whatever you used temporarily.  And if you are more patient and you want the pedal to be built to spec, order the parts and wait from them to come in.  Everyone's ears are different, as are our tolerances for subbing parts that are close to what is called for.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Sep 29, 2019)

zgrav said:


> What are the closest values of capacitors that you have to the ones you need?  If you are eager, you can sub something in close and it will likely work.  You could also install them so they would be easier to remove by not putting them flush on the board so you could more easily remove them.  Then add those cap values to your next order so you can swap them out for whatever you used temporarily.  And if you are more patient and you want the pedal to be built to spec, order the parts and wait from them to come in.  Everyone's ears are different, as are our tolerances for subbing parts that are close to what is called for.


I have 3.3 nf and 1 nf’s. I can wait it out, but since I ordered 2 pcbs I want to build it and check it out.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 29, 2019)

Have you built both PCBs except for those 2 capacitors?  Go ahead and use those parts in one of them and wait for the right parts for the second board.  Order enough parts for both boards (and I suggest getting a couple more of each for your inventory).  That way you can also see which set of parts you prefer in the pedal, change the one you don't like as much as the other, or you might like to keep them both ways.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Sep 29, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Have you built both PCBs except for those 2 capacitors?  Go ahead and use those parts in one of them and wait for the right parts for the second board.  Order enough parts for both boards (and I suggest getting a couple more of each for your inventory).  That way you can also see which set of parts you prefer in the pedal, change the one you don't like as much as the other, or you might like to keep them both ways.


So those two capacitors I mentioned are ok to use for now on one pcb? I did order the parts for the other pcb. Thanks again.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 13, 2019)

Well here is one of them.Waiting for the clear coat to dry up. My first decal work. Regular paper print out from fedex, glue stick and clear coat.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 13, 2019)

Finished product


----------



## Barry (Oct 14, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks good!


Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 14, 2019)

You know, that question about subbing parts would be a lot easier to answer if we had a schematic.  All I have is a tag board layout; at the moment I'm too lazy to convert that to a schematic.  You guys who buy boards without build docs are pretty brave.  

So how does it sound?


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 15, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You know, that question about subbing parts would be a lot easier to answer if we had a schematic.  All I have is a tag board layout; at the moment I'm too lazy to convert that to a schematic.  You guys who buy boards without build docs are pretty brave.
> 
> So how does it sound?


Sounds mighty to me. Lol  By the way I tried making one from tagboards and I wasn’t able to make it work. I’ve been trying to build vero and perf with no succes. I’ll keep trying though.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 15, 2019)

It's easy to get shorts from trace-to-trace with Vero, either from solder splashes or incomplete trace cuts.  Also easy to get lost in the _Sea of Holes_ and put a cut or a part in the wrong place.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 15, 2019)

I agree, haven’t had a working one yet. Did you get your order from usource yet? I ordered more parts from them, all seems well so far.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 15, 2019)

Nope, not yet.  As of 10/13, the stuff is in-transit, still moving thru China.  I've learned to be patient with overseas orders.  The tracking is next to useless.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

Bohemia and The Wizard


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2019)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.  Tony Iommi meets Brian May.

*"I am Galileo!"*


----------

